# Thetford cassette. Seal lubricant.



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I guess a bit of preventative maintenance is in order on my loo. The instructions mention lubricating the seal with Thetford seal lubricant. Does anyone know if this is the same stuff as silicone spray :?: 

TIA Dave.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Dave
Use olive oil. (MUCH cheaper than Thetford lubricant.) Dont use silicone or any other type of oil either.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave

Olive oil does the job at a fraction of the cost of Thetford lubricant.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Have I missed something, I was not aware of this. How often does it need doing and where?

Still learning after 4 weeks of owning our first m/h

Richard...


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Dave

I have used olive oil but last few years a silicone grease spray from Maplins.

Both work and are "Good maintenance" and IMHO necessary. Spray is less messy and is probably less expensive than extra virgin olive oil which my chef uses!

HTH

Ken with Wanderwagon3


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sillycone*

Would silicone spray applied to the fabric of our GH awning help it glide through the metal supports?

Trev


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I used to use petroleum jelly (Vaseline) .. keeps the hands soft too :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford loo maintenance*

Richard

It needs doing on a regular basis to keep all the parts moving etc.

I use a form of cooking oil that is in a spray can. Buy it at the supermarket. I am still on my first can.

Also, whilst mentioning cleaning, I pass on a tip from Lisa (Monsi). Clean the stainless steel cooker front with a drop of baby oil. Works a treat!

Russell


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Sillycone*



teemyob said:


> Would silicone spray applied to the fabric of our GH awning help it glide through the metal supports?
> 
> Trev


Hi Tev

If you mean the C rail then no, clean the rail with a small brass brush then use talcum powder


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*C rail*

Hello Jim and thanks,

The roof is joined to the sides using a "keder piped edge and extrusion"

I have tried talcum powder but it falls ofF

I use oilive oil in the LOO by the way!

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cleaning*

Hi

I put a bit of talc on the window seals too!

Russell


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I used olive oil once and got a nasty grey scummy type residue on it.  I now use silicon spray regularly. 

Karl


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi lip balm
we use it on rubber sel on d/glazing as well as silicon spray
terry


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

So what seals do you lubricate?

Dave

656


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The big black disk that seals the main hole. stops it deteriating and leaking smells in to to the bathroom.

Karl


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

gromett said:


> The big black disk that seals the main hole. stops it deteriating and leaking smells in to to the bathroom.
> 
> Karl


Thanks Karl

Dave

656


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've owned quite a few Caravans/motorhomes over the years all with thetford loo's and all have had lots of 'use'. I've never once lubricated that seal and I've never once had one fail or leak. Perhaps i've just been lucky.

The only seal I've had fail was the internal one in the flap open/closure mechanism (small slotted yellow button) on the swivel bowl model. Boy was that a sh*t job changing that :wink: 

pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> So what seals do you lubricate?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


 I was just going to ask that as well, That some thing else I have learned

Thanks Richard...


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

i have been told that vaseline is a big NO NO on all rubber seals - causes them to deteriorate, shame because it seemed a good idea at the time


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Great forum  

Thx for the replies. I've got loadsa silicone spray & will give the seals a good seeing to tomorrow.

Dave.


----------

